# Trivia 9/27



## luckytrim (Sep 27, 2018)

trivia 9/27
 DID YOU KNOW...
 Robert Cocking (1776-1837) was the first person to die by Parachute
 accident.

 1. Nabisco is the short form of the Company's name ; What's the full name  ?
 2. Which of the Beatles was the oldest ?
 3. The Biblical Tower of Babel was supposedly located in what is now  .....
   a. - Iran
   b. - Iraq
   c. - Saudi Arabia
   d. - Israel
 4. City planners might potentially get frustrated with citizens who have an  
 attitude of NIMBY. What does the acronym stand for in the context of city  
 planning?
 5. Who was the first NHL person to score fifty goals in a season?
   a. - Maurice (Rocket) Richard
   b. - Gordie Howe
   c. - Wayne Gretzky
   d. - Martin Brodeur
 6. In 1934 the world's first quintuplets to survive infancy piqued world  
 interest in Ontario, Canada. They were the ________ Quintuplets. (Surname  
 please )
 7. What name was given to the famous extremist political group led by  
 Maximilien Robespierre during the French Revolution?
 8. What are Wendy's brothers' names in the classic children's story, 'Peter  
 Pan'?

 TRUTH OR CRAP ??
 The island of Madagascar broke off from the African Continent about  88
 million years ago, and is slowly drifting farther away.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 1. National Biscuit Company
 2. Ringo
 3. - b
 4. 'Not in my Back Yard!'
 5. - a
 6. The Dionne Quintuplets
 7. Jacobins
 8. Michael and John

 CRAP !!
 Although it is an African nation, the island of Madagascar did not  originate
 as a separated piece of that continent, but rather broke off from the  Indian
 Subcontinent 88 million years ago. Consequently, it has been isolated for  so
 long that 90% of its wildlife can be found nowhere else on earth.
 Madagascar sits on its own plate, but Since its formation the  Madagascar
 block has moved roughly in conjunction with Africa, and thus there  are
 questions as to whether the Madagascar Plate should be still considered  a
 separate plate.


----------

